# DOPPELBRÜCKENGABEL On Sports Stratos S8 (!) Marzocchi Shiver 55 66 88 Bomber



## hornett (28. Juli 2010)

Mein aktuelles Angebot bei ebay (Artikelnummer 260640928069), endet am Sonntag:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260640928069&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Doppelbrückengabel Stratos S8 mit 22 Zentimetern Federweg. Super fett!


----------

